# how do u train a dog for squirls



## c.dawg (Jul 26, 2010)

i got a dashunhound and my neighbor told me he would make a good squirle dog anybody got tips


----------



## canepatch (Jul 26, 2010)

Tip #1:  I wouldn't start with a weenie dog on squirrels.  Get you a well-bred cur or treeing fiest pup or started dog  out of proven stock which are available on this forum.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

canepatch said:


> Tip #1:  I wouldn't start with a weenie dog on squirrels.  Get you a well-bred cur or treeing fiest pup or started dog  out of proven stock which are available on this forum.



 x2 on the fiest!   that weenie dog wont be fast enough


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's a book that will  help you a lot: "Squirrel Dog Basics" by David Osborne. He's in Watkinsville,Ga. Treetop Publications.


----------



## Coon Doggie (Jul 26, 2010)

A good bred dog, patience, dedication, alot of shoe leather, and a ton of good luck dont hurt either. But you will enjoy every second of it. Daschund I think were bred for going in ground after game(fox, etc.)


----------



## Migraman (Jul 26, 2010)

I watched Dachshunds used to chase wild boar in Germany.  These were purpose bred dogs that seemed a bit bigger than the ones you see over here.  There, Shooters would circle a 20 or so acre patch of woods and the dogs cast in the middle.  The dogs would run the boars (and everything else) out of the woods where the shooter would get a running shot.  When I was there, we had about 3 feet of snow on the ground.  I watched two Dachs grab a boar (looked to be about 150 pounds) like pit bull catch dogs and wrestle it to the ground.  Looked like weasels fighting an elephant.

The trainer was obviously proud of his dogs but he said a Dachs is extremely intelligent and can be trained to hunt anything, even birds.  That's a pretty bold statement but that's what the guy said.

They are used a lot to find game that has been shot - like we do for deer.

All that being said, it seems that a squirrel dog would need to look up and Dachs were bred to look down - I would tink it's a tough one to train for.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## c.dawg (Jul 27, 2010)

ok thanks for yalls help but what would be the best to train him for


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 27, 2010)

c.dawg said:


> ok thanks for yalls help but what would be the best to train him for



Train him to sit in your lap and go buy a hound or fiest that has been bred for what you want it to do.


----------



## tater00 (Jul 27, 2010)

Dont listen to them you can train it bud!


----------



## Migraman (Jul 27, 2010)

I would put that dog on rabbits.  I bet it would run them like a beagle but silent.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 27, 2010)

Rabbits only three dogs you can run on Georgia wmas for rabbits are a beagle Basset and dachshunds they can and will run a rabbit


----------



## c.dawg (Jul 27, 2010)

DROPPINEM said:


> Train him to sit in your lap and go buy a hound or fiest that has been bred for what you want it to do.



i dont now what ur pronlem is but i can have it fixed


----------



## Coon Doggie (Jul 27, 2010)

We started out training sq. dogs, now we running rabbits. I think we oughta go for multi. purpose. All jokes aside, about 25 yrs. ago when we could have treeing contest @ the hunts using a live coon, a guy from Warrington Ga. had a Dacshund that would win treeing contest.


----------



## c.dawg (Jul 27, 2010)

i think i might train him for rabbit or  quail


----------



## Coon Doggie (Jul 27, 2010)

I bet that would be a sporty little rascal standing on point, might have to put leg extensions on em to see em though!


----------



## c.dawg (Jul 27, 2010)

Coon Doggie said:


> I bet that would be a sporty little rascal standing on point, might have to put leg extensions on em to see em though!



i dont think i would have to he only about 7 weeks old and he's purty tall  for him being a weinny dog the sire was kinda tall


----------



## Coon Doggie (Jul 27, 2010)

Good deal, I bet you will enjoy him which everyway you train em!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 28, 2010)

Dachshunds were originally used to go down into a badger's den and drag the badger out._That's_ a bad dog!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm training a boston terrier to tree squirrels as we speak...What ya'll think about that? Will he make it or not? A squirrel dog is the easiest thing I've ever trained anyhow..Them devils are everywhere..I guess they have to be a little tree minded though..I had a half feist and half jack russel..I trained him and he would tree the crap outta them..Only problem was he would not bark  His litter mate brother was the same way..


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 28, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I'm training a boston terrier to tree squirrels as we speak...What ya'll think about that? Will he make it or not? A squirrel dog is the easiest thing I've ever trained anyhow..Them devils are everywhere..I guess they have to be a little tree minded though..I had a half feist and half jack russel..I trained him and he would tree the crap outta them..Only problem was he would not bark  His litter mate brother was the same way..



Personally i think it is in every dogs nature to chase a critter and if it runs up a tree well then it runs up a tree.Like you said GA DAWG it helps to start with a dog that is at least bred to be tree minded.Yes you can train any dog to do whatever but it is hard enough to make a decent, honest,stay put,well rounded tree dog out of one with excellent breeding for it much less some other breed.That is all i was trying to say.Good luck with your trainin C.Dawg.....Please let us know how it works out for ya.


----------



## Coon Doggie (Jul 28, 2010)

Goodness gracious boys, the ones that wont bark is a easy fix. I just teach em to shoot a flare gun. Works every time


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 29, 2010)

Weenie dogs can make talented blood trackers!!!!  Go to the website www.unitedbloodtrackers.org and look around at the photos, many of big bucks or bears with a weenie dog that found them.  There is a Georgia blood tracker that is a member and he has one.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 31, 2010)

Bkeepr said:


> Weenie dogs can make talented blood trackers!!!!  Go to the website www.unitedbloodtrackers.org and look around at the photos, many of big bucks or bears with a weenie dog that found them.  There is a Georgia blood tracker that is a member and he has one.



Met him and the dog at the Blast.


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 1, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Dachshunds were originally used to go down into a badger's den and drag the badger out._That's_ a bad dog!



x2, thats why they are built the way they are to "tunnel" in and drag the badger out. If they can do that im sure they can run a squirrel.


----------



## contender* (Aug 1, 2010)

I tried to train one of my Beagles just to see if I could. Maybe I gave up too quick, cause I couldn't get him to look up the tree after the little rat. He would spot it on the ground, follow to a tree and then it was like he was confused as to where it went. The squirrel would jump a couple trees and the dog was still under the one he followed it to. The main reason I wanted to train him on squirrels is because right here around the house the rabbits have been thinned out by yotes (I think). Squirrels are plentiful though.
If you can get that dog to realize where the buggers go I think you'll have good luck.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 1, 2010)

Yep- that's one difference between a dog that will "tree" a squirrel,and a squirrel dog. A squirrel dog will follow the squirrel from tree to tree - called "timbering," I think.

A good dog uses eyes,ears,and nose.


----------



## Nga. (Aug 3, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> A squirrel dog is the easiest thing I've ever trained anyhow....


 

I got 2 pups up here. I'll make a deal with you. If you train'em keep one return the other to me if it's that easy. You can in turn sell it to make you some money.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 3, 2010)

Nga. said:


> I got 2 pups up here. I'll make a deal with you. If you train'em keep one return the other to me if it's that easy. You can in turn sell it to make you some money.


Maybe I should have said start..Big difference there..It dont take much to get one thats bred right to treeing..Maybe I've just been lucky...I guess it helps that mine run loose all the time and have thousands of squirrel around  I'll try and start one for you one of these days if you want..I just have to many dogs right now..Have 3 hounds and 2 feist and the bulldog..Dont have room for any right now..I do need to do it before pete dies though..Hes my puppy trainer


----------



## Nga. (Aug 4, 2010)

Running loose where there is game is 100% the best for a Feist or Cur. It will indeed help in the starting department. 
Pulling your chain too buddy.


----------



## Kvillehunter (Aug 4, 2010)

My wife's 1/2 pit 1/2 white english bulldog will tree squirrels in our yard. If she can do it I'm sure a dachshund can.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 5, 2010)

Treeing yard squirrels is a lot different than treeing a wild squirrel. Just about any dog will sight tree a yard squirrel.


----------



## The Native Way (Aug 5, 2010)

I got a friend that got a hotdog dog lol He trees alot but only by sight! My feist trees the rest!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 5, 2010)

The Native Way said:


> I got a friend that got a hotdog dog lol He trees alot but only by sight! My feist trees the rest!



Teamwork!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 5, 2010)

Melvin4730 said:


> Treeing yard squirrels is a lot different than treeing a wild squirrel. Just about any dog will sight tree a yard squirrel.


Whats the difference? Why want a dog sight tree a wild squirrel?


----------



## Coon Doggie (Aug 5, 2010)

You reckon they smell different !!! Just JOKING I couldnt resist.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yard squirrels are half tame. They don't run and hide like wild squirrels. They just keep climbing through the trees, so the dog can see them moving. 

They will sight tree wild squirrels. The problem is most wild squirrels get gone (hid) way before the dog gets to them. The dog never sees them. A few squirrels will timber and the dog will see them but most of them stay hid. A squirrel dog has to be able to smell them, sometimes on the ground, but sometimes wind them up in the tree...sit down and bark treed.


----------



## Kvillehunter (Aug 6, 2010)

Melvin4730 said:


> Treeing yard squirrels is a lot different than treeing a wild squirrel. Just about any dog will sight tree a yard squirrel.



I was just kidding, but I do laugh when I see her with her paws on the tree looking up like she is really treeing.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 10, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Whats the difference? Why want a dog sight tree a wild squirrel?



can't answer this one !! But my old dog don't pay the squirrels here in the yard any attention. But when you turn him out in the woods away from home....it is on then !!


----------



## spivey22 (Sep 11, 2010)

my full b looded dachsund made a great squirrel dog and would stay treed till you got there.  they are born to hunt, you just have to teach them what you're after and reward them. mine started after me dragging a hide and putting it up a tree.


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Oct 24, 2010)

my first squirrel dog was a datsun, also was a good rabbit dog, but now all I hunt is fiest. they are great. they use eyes,ears, nose, we hunted him last friday , with 2 curs he treed 30+squirrels to there 2. men was from South Carolina.said they was now going to change breeds.I hunt Wommack bread Feist. Also we hunt the atfa squirrel hunts.


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Oct 24, 2010)

Trainng  a squirrel is not a easy task, I've trained A few. It takes a lot of devoted time, fist they need to know what a squirrel smells like, then they have to know the squirrel lives in trees, third is I feed them lots of dead squirrels. fourth is wear out a lot of boots. The last dog I trained Is soggy bottom buck, He just turned 2, boy what a dog. I am fixing to start comp. hunting him, He is the best I ever seen. His dad is a Grand Sq. champ. also did It in 4 hunts. his dad is wommack's eddie. We will be at the Dexter Ga, and Cedar Crossing Ga. atfa Hunt. see ya there


----------



## aewhite (Oct 24, 2010)

Dog named Buck with Eddie blood, I might just know that dog.  If this is the dog I am thinking of you have done a great job with him from what I hear.


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Oct 24, 2010)

*hi*

you know the dog very well, thanks for soggy bottom buck. he's alsome


----------

